# New Orleans - Playing For Tips



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Nola photostream


****Some of the numbers got off from me adding things in. so deal with it, lol.****

This is my 3rd trip I have taken to New Orleans and every time I go it gets better and better. There is just something about this town that words cannot describe, nor photographs. It just seems to have an essence of music and cuisine and exceptional Hurricanes (the drink). But it was a great trip and I hope y’all enjoy seeing all of the photos I had a great time taking. 

1 








2 








traffic jam








3 - Beaumont








4 – Lake Charles








5 – Baton Rouge 








6








7








8 – rest stop at state line








9 – They are serious about the no swimming rules








10








alesia and brick wall








11 – tree stump








12








13 – more from the road








14 – the wife with baton rouge in the haze








15 – NOLA approaches 








16









we are now entering the new orleans section of the tour.

the first song here really captures my feelings on this town, so i recommend listening while you finish the tour.





or if you prefer some dixieland straight from the streets in true new orleans style - click this one





17 – NOLA skyline








18








19 – We stayed at Baronne Plaza 








20








21 cathedral 








22








23 - canal








24- canal red








25








26








27








28








29








30 – Caught in the act








31 – at cafe du monde








32 - coffee and beignets 








33 








34








35








36 – if you have ever been to cafe du monde then you have probably seen on of these little beasties. Its eyes are red because it diet is mostly made up of clumps of powdered sugar that fall off of the beignets.








37 – WHO DAT!








38








39








40








41








42








43 – statue?








44








45








46








47








48








49








50








51








52








53








54








55








56








57








58








59 – some hdr








60








61








62 – selecta








63 – we went to cafe du monde everyday I was there. It was heaven.








64








65








66








67








68








69








70








71 red and green








72 red and yellow and green








on the rail at cafe du monde








73 – you know i had to get an hdr of st.louis cathedral now.








74 blue dog








75 yellow dog








76 - guitarist on jackson spuare








77 – bourbon streethustler club

















78








79








80








81








82








83








84 i get caught in the act








85








86 late night pie








87 alesia at mango mango








88 Saturday morning








french market bar








89 frenchmarketplace








the wife in a new hat








french market people








french market again








91 horse and buggy








92 horsehead select








93 another horsehead – i have a thing for these horse hooks








94 steel drum action








95 i love these mail boxes too








96 tucan








Pink wall








connecter








spike fence








another hallway








post








no bottles








lamp with beads








duckhead 








stl cathedral








playing for tips








street view capt 1








i got a ticket








yellow ferrari








cell phone fail








fail








double fail









Next are some of my personal favorites from the trip
Monteleone








supreme court








vertical view








lions head








columns

















red brick vetical








right view








monteleone back








stl day








Stl night


























i wish that i didnt have to leave








heading out

















home again. 








yours truly









thanks for staying to the end.

i also have some cemetery pictures i will post up soon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from New Orleans; i really like those grey-colour photos


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

awesome tour man!


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks christos. i have been working on my layering and desaturation techniques with this batch. they were really good subjects for this type of technique.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Great! I love this photo


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

fantantic pictures.
they are made way much better by your excelent photoshopping technique.
(no offense meant)


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

kingsway said:


> fantantic pictures.
> they are made way much better by your excelent photoshopping technique.
> (no offense meant)


none taken. glad you liked it. many hours of photoshopping went into this thread.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

MDguy said:


> Great! I love this photo


this one was from my last day there. i got up early and went to the cemetery before people really started coming out. probably the best photo i took while i was there. i had to climb up on a wall to get this one but it was totally worth it. i just love all of the different textures and things point out, plus the clouds were nice that morning.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Awesome pics, especially this one:


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love it when people bother to caption the pictures, in the way you did. It makes the tour much more understandable.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Assemblage23 said:


> I love it when people bother to caption the pictures, in the way you did. It makes the tour much more understandable.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


some of that was for yall, some was for me so i would remember what image was what when i was organizing the thread. but i like a little commentary along the tour too. helps you get inside someones head.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Nightsky said:


> Awesome pics, especially this one:


yeah the little pieces of red here and there made this one really pop. the plain black and white was okay but the red desaturation was definitely better imo. especially since the street car was red.


----------



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## zeroricemr2 (Jun 25, 2008)

Excellent pictures! The cathedral picture just about blew me away!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Great thread! New Orleans definitely has interesting feel about it that makes it hard not to like, I don't know what it is about that city, but I am definitely attracted to it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That black & white photo above is also my favorite; its just great


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Talbot said:


> Great thread! New Orleans definitely has interesting feel about it that makes it hard not to like, I don't know what it is about that city, but I am definitely attracted to it.


NOLA has this essence to it. Its hard to describe but you can feel it when you walk the streets there. I love it. Everytime I go I meet great people and have tons of fun. Plus it is one of the few southern cities that is truly walkable and has decent pubilc transport.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ That black & white photo above is also my favorite; its just great


thanks christos. that is probably the most popular photo I took while I was there. The editing was actually really simple. I just use the color saturation function in photoshop and turned all the colors except red all the way down.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Fantastic. I like it.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Geborgenheit said:


> Fantastic. I like it.


Thanks!


----------

